# Sleeping Naked wwyd?



## momtob&t (Mar 29, 2007)

My (almost) 7 year old ds sleeps naked. There are two problems that I have with this 1. He still wets the bed and 2. He has two younger sisters and I frequently babysit his 2 female cousins early in the morning or late at night. I don't want him to be ashamed of his body, but I also don't feel comfortable letting him sleep naked. If he wakes up early, He just sits in our livingroom "in the nude" maybe with a blanket, but no clothes. He also wets the bed quite frequently and this is very frustrating b/c he hates pull-ups. I will say, "you don't have to wear pajamas, but at least put on a pull-up" He will, but sometime during the night it comes off and there is an inevitable accident, which he sleeps right through. How would you handle the situation? Would you let your child sleep naked if that's how they are comfortable?
*Also, as I am really paranoid-I don't think he should sleep naked in case of a fire, he would have to go outside naked.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd just encourage/remind him to pull on pants/boxers when he wakes up. My 7 yo sleeps in underpants and he is aware he should put on pants if his cousins are visiting. And I don't really want him sitting bare bottomed on the furniture unless he's just out of a bath (which is why I've encouraged him to at least wear his boxer briefs around the house).


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, there are two issues - the pull-ups and the night time wetting vs. being naked around family.

As far as being naked around family, that one is simple. Put a pair of pajamas on a chair or dresser by his bed and the rule is he's not allowed to come out of his room until he's dressed. If he comes out, he's immediately directed back to his room where he stays until dressed.

My kids are naked sleepers too - everything comes off at some point during the night but, the rule is if there are people in the house we wear clothes.

The night wetting thing is different. I doubt sleeping naked contributes to the bed wetting so again, sleeping naked is a separate issue.

Has he been evaluated by a doctor? It seems like at 7 yrs old, a doctor's intervention may be needed.

I also really encourage those rubber backed pads or mattress pads to help with this issue.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

can you work out a system with him about wet sheets.

many kids dont stay dry till they are 12 or so. i was one of those kids. its something to do with hormones. if you take him to the doctor all he is going to do is give your son synthetic hormones.

my dd sleeps naked too. but its just the two of us. she stays naked most of the day too and she is 6 1/2. but she knows if there is someone over at the least she has to have underwear on.

i liked hte suggestion where he is not allowed to come out of his room till he has boxers on and gently guide him back if he forgets.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Would he wear a robe if you bought him one?

We all sleep naked in this house - we all have robes though (espeically for those cold mornings hehe!) next to the bed to put on in the morning if one desires. (usually DS doesnt - but he is only 3.5). I personally dont think I would have a problem with this if it was still happening at 7 (very likely! hehe) unless other people have expressed a desire for some modesty (such as his two cousins you babysit sometimes). Other than that, I would'nt really be worried about it. Its always nice to have a robe though - in case of a fire







hehe


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Unless the sisters and cousins are sleeping in the same bed (or maybe same room), I don't see how that relates to how he sleeps. But I second the rule that before he leaves his room he needs to put on clothing. Our kids sleep naked sometimes and they understand that we wear clothes around other people, so even if they get up in the middle of the night to come into our bed they know to put at least underwear on.

Honestly, if he wets the bed that frequently, I'd be glad that there weren't PJs to wash as well as sheets!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Sleeping naked is 100% fine with me . . . but NOT if it means the bed is getting peed on all the time. Being naked around whomever, fine . . . running out of the house in an emergency and being naked, eh, no big deal. I likely wouldn't have pants or undies on myself. But having to change the bed every day? Wash wet sheets? Worry about replacing a destroyed mattress? Not cool.

Kids can sleep naked around here as soon as they stop wetting at night or start making it to the bathroom.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

My DS sleeps naked most of the time, although he does sometimes wear underwear. He gets too hot and usually takes everything off. I don't care how he sleeps, but i do ask him to wear at least underwear around the house. We don't have curtains up on our windows in the living room and anybody walking by or driving by would be able to see him naked. Plus, he has a very good friend, who is an 8 year old girl, and she always comes by to ask him to play. We have a window by the door and she always looks in while she is waiting for us to open the door. It would not be appropriate for her to see him naked.

Regarding wetting the bed, my DS still wets the bed every once in a while. He is a very heavy sleeper and doesn't wake up to pee. There is no way he would wear a pull up to bed and he is 6.5 years old. I just put lots of extra layers on the bed to help protect his mattress as much as possible.

And whether he is naked or not, I haven't seen any difference in bed wetting so I don't think the two are linked at all.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

It's reasonable to have him put on clothes to be in common areas. It's reasonable to have him either:

Always change all the linens and do the wash after any accident (assuming you've gotten him a shower curtain to go over the mattress or similar) and put everything the way it is supposed to be, or

Wear protection.

And if he will not do one of the two above choices, I guess he needs to sleep on a pool float mat in the bathtub.

I don't know. I slept naked at that age all the time, in FL in a house without air conditioning or other children.


----------

